# Brotherly Love, Certifications, lots of pics! <3



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I went to Wichita the whole weekend hanging out with a good friend of mine Deb (dgriv here on the forum) the owner to Havocs half brother

This is Joker
he is a month older than Havoc from another Dam









This weekend Havoc and Joker earned their HIC (Herding Instinct Certification) at the Sunflower Cluster AKC dog show in Wichita KS.





































Then me and Havoc got our CGC Saturday





































and then just some random shots. 



































































































This is exhausted Havvy. Hes standing in between the couches and my friend is petting him and hes resting his head on the couch under the pillow. he was so cute

The inevitable group shot










So with that all said I am proud to introduce 

VP Instigator Vom Haus Huro HIC, CGC









Hero Vom Haus Huro HIC, CGC










and last but not least this ADORABLE picture of the brothers together. I took this pic right as I was getting ready to leave and texted it to Deb and she edited it and I thought it was super cute!!









thanks for lookin!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice photos, those are some GORGEOUS brothers!!! Congratulations on your certificates.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

You are just surrounded by gorgeous dogs! I just love the 3rd shot of the two brothers together with their ribbons.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What great shots and love to see the different activities with all the dogs! Thanks for taking the photos and sharing!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

great pics


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats to Havoc and Joker, two awesome dogs! 

Looks like you guys had fun as did the entire group. Speaking of group, I always enjoy your group shots. Especially Nina, the honorary GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love when you post pictures! They are great shots!

Both boys are very good looking and I love the shot of the 5 dogs together!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I love when you post pictures! They are great shots!
> 
> Both boys are very good looking and I love the shot of the 5 dogs together!


awww thank you thats very sweet!


----------

